# Solved: Terminal Services Web Access RemoteApp Order



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Does anyone know how to set the order of the applications in Web Access. It doesn't seem to follow any specific order and is therefore quite annoying. I'd like alphabetical order, but I don't know how to make that happen. I was thinking that there would be a string in the app configuration, but I can't seem to find anything.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Ok, I answered my own question.

http://austinmaliszewski.com/?p=66


----------

